# Picked up a New Kubota M7040



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, after quite a bit of deliberating I pulled the trigger and bought a 2010 Kubota M7040 with the Hydraulic shuttle shift, loader, radio, 3rd function valve on loader, ect...

What a difference between this machine and my L3240. It is just the definition of comfort in that cab. The hydraulic shift is great, very smooth operation. And I notice that there is some discrepancy on Kubotas website about the M7040 being turbo. It is my understanding some are and some aren't, mine is most definitely a turbo. (I can't get enough of the sound)

It goes back to the dealer next week to get the valve put on it for a plow, a grill guard, radio, and rear wiper. I just had to take it early because we may have some pretty good snow coming our way for this weekend.

That is a 10 footer you see on there for a pusher. And the last picture has my back-up truck in the picture that we leave on-site.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

looks nice! seems to have lots of room in the cab!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish I had a nice tractor like that. It looks sick


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks nice. I'm glad to see you went direct mount on the new tractor.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!1

Your moving fast!


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Kubotas build great machines, you definatly pay for them though. But you get what you pay for.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

OKay Okay I got a "orange tractor" too. It a 1970 Case 1070 Agri King Tractor with shuttle shift (gotta step on the clutch and slide lever in reverse) painted "Case Power Red" 11 foot home built pusher plow with 4 foot sides. Do you have floor heat in your orange tractor , mine has it. Congrats on your new aquisition, looks like it outfittled for operator comfort for them long hours. payup Should have no trouble keeping a operator in it.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

JD Dave;934243 said:


> Looks nice. I'm glad to see you went direct mount on the new tractor.


Ya, that pusher is the same 10 footer that was on my Case 85xt skid. I plan on cutting the bucket mount off my compact pusher. I'm really not wild about that compact pusher. Its almost useless with that bucket mount. The bucket fills up so fast from snow going over the pusher, then the front end is to heavy. My case skid steer came with a 9 foot plow, and I was going to use that with the new tractor, but with all the modifications I'd need to make to the "homemade" ss mount plate on the plow to get it to fit the tractor, I think I may just use the plow with the skid steer and the pusher with the kubota.

Either way, I need a plow onsite. There is a lot of places where it is more useful to windrow, such as out front the store, the streets around the store, etc.. so there are a lot of times when a plow is needed and I can't always get a truck to this area as we have 3 different "zones" we service. So I put a different crew in each area. This area happens to be all equipment and none of my trucks unless one has time to come help us out.


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

where is that Lowes?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Craaaig;934290 said:


> where is that Lowes?


Its in Seabrook. Where are you out of again? I know you told me before I just cannot remember.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Man you got some nice stuff. How much was the new kubota? if you don't mind me asking!!!
I agree also with 02 about you moving fast, I believe you didn't have any of these tractors last year...right? Didn't you have a small JD compact tractor? What do you do with the kubotas in the summer?? sorry for all the questions


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW!!! Merrimac, your doin well I see! Congrats on the new tractor....again, lol. It seems like you've just purchased that L3240 earlier this year?!? Im sure that M70 will provide lots of traction with that pusher. I guess we all know who has the money, Eh! lol 

Is that ur Lowes lot? If so, it looks well serviced! Good job :salute:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

sjosephlawncare;934311 said:


> Man you got some nice stuff. How much was the new kubota? if you don't mind me asking!!!
> I agree also with 02 about you moving fast, I believe you didn't have any of these tractors last year...right? Didn't you have a small JD compact tractor? What do you do with the kubotas in the summer?? sorry for all the questions


The new kubota was $42,000. w/ all the options I mentioned and a 8 foot snow bucket that is on its way.

Your right, it has been a lot faster than I ever expected it would be. My whole (short) life this is what I've always wanted to do. I know it sounds almost ridiculous, but when I'm moving snow, I truly know that I love doing this and that this is what I want to do for the rest of my life. Its been an obsession since I was 3 and would run to the window to watch the town trucks go by then went out in the driveway with my fake plastic lawnmower and pretended it was a snow blower. So now that I am able to do this, it just consumes me and I put 100% of myself into it everyday to make this happen. This is my third winter plowing commercially for profit. I plowed our own parking lot for many years before that though. If you have the right wits about yourself, and are industrious enough, you can make anything happen ussmileyflag And yes, last year I just had my little JD 2210 

The new kubota will most likely sit all summer, the L3240 will be doing basic landscaping tasks. (loam, mulch, yard renos, digging walkways, etc.) along with the Case 85xt

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

creativedesigns;934325 said:


> WOW!!! Merrimac, your doin well I see! Congrats on the new tractor....again, lol. It seems like you've just purchased that L3240 earlier this year?!? Im sure that M70 will provide lots of traction with that pusher. I guess we all know who has the money, Eh! lol
> 
> Is that ur Lowes lot? If so, it looks well serviced! Good job :salute:


Thanks! Ya, I picked up the L3240 in April 09.

And yes that is my Lowes lot. And it is very well serviced! Tell that to Lowes though, I will get a call at 3:30 AM saying "we need salt!" but they don't open till 7... Gotta love it though ussmileyflag


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

That's a whole lotta tractor for 42k. I think that's a good deal. Congrats to you, happy new year, and have fun with all your nice toys!!!!


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in the portsmouth area so that's why i thought it looked familiar, do you actually hold the contract or are you just subbing?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, congrats on the purchase. Looks like the ball has been in your court lately, nice work! So those 4 machines sit at Lowe's and just do the Lowe's lot?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

wow nice tractor i hope you get to drive that once and awhile


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

wow very nice!!! I sure hope I can grow like that!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Love tractors and pushers. You'll really enjoy using the direct mount pusher and tractor for clearing snow. Good luck with your Kubota!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to see the young guys like us are moving so fast. Good luck, Great looking fleet and have a great winter. Collin B.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah you will enjoy the pusher attached to the tractor, I just did a quick attach for my 12' pusher on my cat loader. Heres my new toys I just got in the last few days. What do ya think? http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95196


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Craaaig;934392 said:


> I'm in the portsmouth area so that's why i thought it looked familiar, do you actually hold the contract or are you just subbing?


I am the contract holder. We do quite a bit of work on that one strip in Seabrook.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;934585 said:


> Yeah you will enjoy the pusher attached to the tractor, I just did a quick attach for my 12' pusher on my cat loader. Heres my new toys I just got in the last few days. What do ya think? http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95196


Looks great, its not only good to see more young guys pulling ahead on here, but its good to see another Collin! Irish I presume?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice tractor. How many horse is it?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

mercer_me;934760 said:


> Very nice tractor. How many horse is it?


Its a turbocharged 4 cylinder with 71 net horsepower.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Enjoy ! I know I do.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice Kubota! I dont know how you find time to make videos with all that work but I bet these machines will look real nice pushing snow!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice machine! Can't wait to have one of my own!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

That thing is awesome. Im loving all the new purchases!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

good looking loader collin. So fisher_guy wasnt on the phone a week or so ago lol


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times here already but we do similar sized lots, some that size some smaller. How is it pushing the 10ft box with that? Have to plow with the storm alot to keep it from building up in front and boggin ya down? Sorry if the questions are redundant. Looks amazing! great machine! Best of luck!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

srl28;934901 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times here already but we do similar sized lots, some that size some smaller. How is it pushing the 10ft box with that? Have to plow with the storm alot to keep it from building up in front and boggin ya down? Sorry if the questions are redundant. Looks amazing! great machine! Best of luck!


I'm really not sure how it pushes a 10 foot box yet. I picked it up around 10am today. We shall see though! I have to plow with the storm because its a large commercial lot and I cannot have more than 2 inches on it at anytime.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

thats a nice tractor i would love to have one of those someday


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

merrimacmill;934746 said:


> Looks great, its not only good to see more young guys pulling ahead on here, but its good to see another Collin! Irish I presume?


Half Irish/Half Italian And my name is also Collin with two Ls


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice setup!


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

lowes must pay well i'm going to have to look into them! lol but congradulations on the purchase, you've got quite the setup on that lot


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Great looking tractors there. Seems like you got a pretty good deal on it too, just based on some prices I had got earlier this fall on a smaller tractor.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;936058 said:


> Half Irish/Half Italian And my name is also Collin with two Ls


I'm the same mix, same spelling of the name. Small world I think I may call it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice addition, have fun with it this winter.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;936547 said:


> Nice addition, have fun with it this winter.


Oh I think I will. I plowed with it for the first time last night. It is an awesome machine. Very powerful, very comfortable, visibility is just perfect. The only 2 complaints that I have about it is that it doesn't have that little drink holder/storage area/place to put my cell phone on the right hand side that my L3240 does. They have the cup holder on one side, and the 12V outlet on the other side. Makes for ackward phone charging situations. And the H shifter feels like I'm going to break something every time I shift gears on the move. Well I'm just saying that it doesn't feel like a car shifter, this is the first gear tractor I've driven though. But that is just all nit picking.

I had an awesome photo of it pushing on my cell phone, but I forgot to save it so its gone. I know mike or "Fisher_Guy" has some good pictures of it though. Post them up Mike!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

merrimacmill;937214 said:


> Oh I think I will. I plowed with it for the first time last night. It is an awesome machine. Very powerful, very comfortable, visibility is just perfect. The only 2 complaints that I have about it is that it doesn't have that little drink holder/storage area/place to put my cell phone on the right hand side that my L3240 does. They have the cup holder on one side, and the 12V outlet on the other side. Makes for ackward phone charging situations. And the H shifter feels like I'm going to break something every time I shift gears on the move. Well I'm just saying that it doesn't feel like a car shifter, this is the first gear tractor I've driven though. But that is just all nit picking.
> 
> I had an awesome photo of it pushing on my cell phone, but I forgot to save it so its gone. I know mike or "Fisher_Guy" has some good pictures of it though. Post them up Mike!


fine fine ill post em drum roll please for the first pics of the new kabota pushing snow and a couple of collin doing what he does best talking on the phone probally bragging to all his buddies "dude look what i got


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh and 1 more "sorry baby i found a bigger tractor with a turbo"


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

fisher guy;937389 said:


> oh and 1 more "sorry baby i found a bigger tractor with a turbo"


You guys more than just friends???

Nice tractor.


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

mike you plowing for colin?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Man looks great. Nice to see a younger guy moving up and getting some big accounts. Hope I will be growing my business like that in a couple years!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Just a word of advice. Don't plow with that big bucket on the little Kubota or you'll be buying new booms for your loader. I do like the bucket though.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

now you just need some strobes on the kubotas!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Thought you had two protechs? its that one behind the other kubota?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;937402 said:


> You guys more than just friends???
> 
> Nice tractor.


lol i was refering to him talking to the lil tractor lol sorry collin your just not my type



Craaaig;937406 said:


> mike you plowing for colin?


naw he just does the lowes thats right next to the bank i do, are u kidding working for him is like working for the state get nice new shiny equipment and not have to do a damn thing he spoils his operators


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ColumbiaLand;937676 said:


> Thought you had two protechs? its that one behind the other kubota?


yeah theres a lil baby pro-tech back there


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

so does the maintenance side of your biz have to pay for all the bills and equipment or are you able to funnel some money out of the mill office biz into the other to afford the equipment? obviously keeping it on the up and up to keep uncle sam at bay.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh i noticed he didnt have any pics of the skid with the plow so here u go


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

JD Dave;937591 said:


> Just a word of advice. Don't plow with that big bucket on the little Kubota or you'll be buying new booms for your loader. I do like the bucket though.


Ya, I kept getting that feeling that I shouldn't but I just hate that bucket mount pro-tech so much (biggest waste of 2100$ I've ever spent) so untill I change it over to a SS quick tach, I tried the bucket. In light fluffy snow it has no trouble at all, I just imagine it hitting a sewer cap all the way on the left or right side and then causing problems. I do also have a 7 foot snow bucket on order identical to that one, except that one is a 9 footer.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

newhere;937954 said:


> so does the maintenance side of your biz have to pay for all the bills and equipment or are you able to funnel some money out of the mill office biz into the other to afford the equipment? obviously keeping it on the up and up to keep uncle sam at bay.


I keep all the finances separate from each other.

This year I bid my snow removal accounts figuring the total of my 12 month fixed expenses (shop rent, tractor payments, insurance, etc) figured into 5 months. This way, in theory, I wouldn't have to touch a mower this landscaping season and still be able to cover expenses. I did this because at some point I want to be a snow only company and I am starting to test the viability of that. I will be landscaping this year though, I'm just testing the waters.

I also have what I consider a very good mix of seasonal vs. per push accounts. I have it figured so that if we got no snow in a season my net would be within $200 of my net if we got our seasonal average of 40" except gross would be doubled. I'm pretty sure this is what I want for a mix, it makes sense to me at least. This is all of course assuming that I figured my fuel, labor, and salt usage correctly.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;937916 said:


> naw he just does the lowes thats right next to the bank i do, are u kidding working for him is like working for the state get nice new shiny equipment and not have to do a damn thing he spoils his operators


Ya, and they don't even realize it! I give them all cell phones, bonuses, beyond fair pay, new equipment, and they still complain. Might as well just call in the union right now. ussmileyflag


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

merrimacmill;938067 said:


> Ya, I kept getting that feeling that I shouldn't but I just hate that bucket mount pro-tech so much (biggest waste of 2100$ I've ever spent) so untill I change it over to a SS quick tach, I tried the bucket. In light fluffy snow it has no trouble at all, I just imagine it hitting a sewer cap all the way on the left or right side and then causing problems. I do also have a 7 foot snow bucket on order identical to that one, except that one is a 9 footer.


They do look like really nice bucket. I like that they aren't that deep but wide.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

JD Dave;937591 said:


> Just a word of advice. Don't plow with that big bucket on the little Kubota or you'll be buying new booms for your loader. I do like the bucket though.


You really do need to watch to boom...some how my old T2420 ended up with "sprung" arms.

The big ag tractors are fun, I gave my truck up to run my tractor this year as I need a toy and a way not to "drift" off my route to help the others.

A nice ebling would make quick work of that lot...I have literly cut my time by 75% at one of our large condos (20 garages to back drag and you need to be careful where the snow ends up or you have a headache...then the Hyundai 757 gets broken out!)

Heres a clean pic of my new baby... New Holland T4020 with 16' Ebling and 9' Snow wolf, I'll get action pics up soon!

James


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Collin if you make a plow video this year witch i hope you do make sure you get the new one in it


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

F350plowing;939864 said:


> Collin if you make a plow video this year witch i hope you do make sure you get the new one in it


Oh I will be, I broke my video camera though, I may just go down and buy a new one tomorrow though..


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

merrimacmill;939871 said:


> Oh I will be, I broke my video camera though, I may just go down and buy a new one tomorrow though..


alright looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

02DURAMAX;934246 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!1
> 
> Your moving fast!


Nice looking fleet Collin. Cant wait to see your movies.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

well i snagged a few more spy shots i snuck up behind collin just about taking a nap in the kubota or atleast i hope thats all he was doing no telling with him big surprise typical boss man and blaired the horn at him sorry i didnt get better pics i had better things to do other then hang out with collin lol


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

fisher guy;939905 said:


> well i snagged a few more spy shots i snuck up behind collin just about taking a nap in the kubota or atleast i hope thats all he was doing no telling with him big surprise typical boss man and blaired the horn at him sorry i didnt get better pics i had better things to do other then hang out with collin lol


Thanks for the pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Dang dude! You run that whole office complex and still find time to cut grass and now plow snow? That's insane you are really climbing the ladder...


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;939905 said:


> well i snagged a few more spy shots i snuck up behind collin just about taking a nap in the kubota or atleast i hope thats all he was doing no telling with him big surprise typical boss man and blaired the horn at him sorry i didnt get better pics i had better things to do other then hang out with collin lol


Mike, you had nothing better to do than drive around and bi*ch about how bord you are. I tell you what, you can shoot my next plow video since I don't have time anymore and then I'll let you drive my new tractor for 5 minutes.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

cubanb343;939942 said:


> Dang dude! You run that whole office complex and still find time to cut grass and now plow snow? That's insane you are really climbing the ladder...


Well, I'm not a one man show. I should give a lot the credit to my employees, if it wasn't for them I wouldn't be able to afford any of this stuff or do as much as we do :salute:

Except they all cost so much it won't be long before I can't afford them :laughing:


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I was gonna say, you must have A LOT of help!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

merrimacmill;939973 said:


> Mike, you had nothing better to do than drive around and bi*ch about how bord you are. I tell you what, you can shoot my next plow video since I don't have time anymore and then I'll let you drive my new tractor for 5 minutes.


lmao that may be true but how do u know i wasnt off pestering somone else bi*ching about how bored i was when it comes to bi*ching im a busy man lol as for the job offer i may take u up on that lol i got enough time on my hands during storms lol its not like im a plow guy or anything lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

merrimacmill;940008 said:


> Well, I'm not a one man show. I should give a lot the credit to my employees, if it wasn't for them I wouldn't be able to afford any of this stuff or do as much as we do :salute:
> 
> Except they all cost so much it won't be long before I can't afford them :laughing:


you should hire me i can around in nice new equipment and get paid $48 bucks an hour


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;940044 said:


> you should hire me i can around in nice new equipment and get paid $48 bucks an hour


Well at least no one can call me a low baller.


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

That's a great tractor, love to move from my 91 L4150 up to that one, and that price is a excellent one! Are you using a counterweight? Happy New Year........F


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

congrats merr.....you def deserve all your success....let it snow. Been a good winter so far.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

That lowes looks like a disaster. There is snow everywhere! No Just kidding. Loving the Equipment pics keep em coming!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

How many yards will that sander hold now?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

is that dump a gas or diesel?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

newhere;962271 said:


> is that dump a gas or diesel?


Gas. Theres no badge on the hood.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

thats what i thought but i wasnt sure if gmc did things different then chevy.


----------



## fordf350super (Oct 20, 2009)

nice looking fleet


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

merrimacmill;937214 said:


> Oh I think I will. I plowed with it for the first time last night. It is an awesome machine. Very powerful, very comfortable, visibility is just perfect. The only 2 complaints that I have about it is that it doesn't have that little drink holder/storage area/place to put my cell phone on the right hand side that my L3240 does. They have the cup holder on one side, and the 12V outlet on the other side. Makes for ackward phone charging situations. And the H shifter feels like I'm going to break something every time I shift gears on the move. Well I'm just saying that it doesn't feel like a car shifter, this is the first gear tractor I've driven though. But that is just all nit picking.
> 
> I had an awesome photo of it pushing on my cell phone, but I forgot to save it so its gone. I know mike or "Fisher_Guy" has some good pictures of it though. Post them up Mike!


Very nice Collin, that tractor is going to give you many years of great service. The price you got is fantastic. As for your problem shifthing the range lever, it should not be done on the fly. You will see that you will have no problems working in the high range. The other ranges are too slow anyways. Keep it going your definately on the right track. :salute:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Neige;962561 said:


> Very nice Collin, that tractor is going to give you many years of great service. The price you got is fantastic. As for your problem shifthing the range lever, it should not be done on the fly. You will see that you will have no problems working in the high range. The other ranges are too slow anyways. Keep it going your definately on the right track. :salute:


Thanks Paul. About the shifting, I was originally told that I should pick the gear I want to work in and then leave it there. Then I was told I could do it either way. The problem is if I put it in say 3rd or 4th gear (even 2nd to a point) and then use the hydraulic shuttle shift, it would either stall or if there is to much throttle the wheels spin on the pavement for a quick second. If I use the clutch when it is in a higher gear to start in, I need to let the clutch out ssoo slow to get the machine not to jerk forward.

If I drive the machine just like a normal manual car or truck, clutching and shifting starting in 1st gear and working my way up to 4, and then back down, and not even really using the hydraulic shuttle, besides going from F to R, it works fine. But where I have been told not to do this, how should I be doing it? The specs say all gears are fully synchronized,

I don't mean to have ignorance towards this subject, but this is the first time I have operated, or even thought about one of these hydraulic shuttle shift machines, totally new concept to me.

And just a little extra here.... This is a picture of my machine I caught on the cell phone. Thats my mechanic adjusting the edge. We stopped by the site to adjust edges, grease, and check all the fluids to get ready for the snow coming!ussmileyflag


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

merrimacmill;963466 said:


> Thanks Paul. About the shifting, I was originally told that I should pick the gear I want to work in and then leave it there. Then I was told I could do it either way. The problem is if I put it in say 3rd or 4th gear (even 2nd to a point) and then use the hydraulic shuttle shift, it would either stall or if there is to much throttle the wheels spin on the pavement for a quick second. If I use the clutch when it is in a higher gear to start in, I need to let the clutch out ssoo slow to get the machine not to jerk forward.
> 
> If I drive the machine just like a normal manual car or truck, clutching and shifting starting in 1st gear and working my way up to 4, and then back down, and not even really using the hydraulic shuttle, besides going from F to R, it works fine. But where I have been told not to do this, how should I be doing it? The specs say all gears are fully synchronized,
> 
> ...


You are not being ignorant, and anyone who woud say so is an idiot. I believe that tractor comes with 8 forward 8 reverse speeds split into a low and high range. I suggest you always work in the high range leaving you 4 speeds. You are absolutly right to drive it like a manual truck. Start in first and clutch your way up and down. The hydraulic shuttle is just for switching from forward and reverse without the need to clutch. You dont even need to be at a full stop to do this. The shifter can be a little stiff for the first while, and when you are pushing snow and your Pusher is full, you will have a hard time shifting up. You can but you have to change gears real fast, because as soon as you step on the clutch it comes to a halt real fast. A few more storms and you will know the ins and outs of what it can do, and how to do it best. I really like how you use the wood shims to adjust the hight of the blade, I just learned something.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey good work taking care of my machine for me its looking good hehe they changed the snow totals for us looking like were in between 3-6 and 6-9 so we'll see


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Neige;963553 said:


> You are not being ignorant, and anyone who woud say so is an idiot. I believe that tractor comes with 8 forward 8 reverse speeds split into a low and high range. I suggest you always work in the high range leaving you 4 speeds. You are absolutly right to drive it like a manual truck. Start in first and clutch your way up and down. The hydraulic shuttle is just for switching from forward and reverse without the need to clutch. You dont even need to be at a full stop to do this. The shifter can be a little stiff for the first while, and when you are pushing snow and your Pusher is full, you will have a hard time shifting up. You can but you have to change gears real fast, because as soon as you step on the clutch it comes to a halt real fast. A few more storms and you will know the ins and outs of what it can do, and how to do it best. I really like how you use the wood shims to adjust the hight of the blade, I just learned something.


Thanks again Paul. That is exactly how I have been using it, and I have gotten pretty good at doing it this way. I just thought before you were telling me that I cannot shift at all on the move and I had to come to a complete stop before shifting (a couple other people told me this, such as the salesman but 95% of the time I know more than they do about the machine), but then getting going again is the problem. And you are absolutely right about the 8 F and 8 R gears. To shift from Hi to Lo range the tractor must be at a complete stop and the clutch must be engaged. Lo range 1st, 2nd, & 3rd is literally like a creep though at full throttle, which is why I didn't find it necessary to add the creep range option to the machine. 4th gear LO range is like 1st gear HI range. Thanks for you help!


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful tractor ! I would like to try one , but dont think I would get much use out of it in the summer. Keep up the good work. We also have plowed a Lowes for 3yrs. We use a 580M 4x4 Backhoe, 445CT skid steer , 3/4 & 1 ton chevys. More machines if there going to a big Nor'easter. doug


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

aren't you losing production by using only a 10 foot pusher? I use 10ft pushers on my cat skid steers. I'd imagine you could at least and should run 12 footers.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

NW Snow Removal;964211 said:


> aren't you losing production by using only a 10 foot pusher? I use 10ft pushers on my cat skid steers. I'd imagine you could at least and should run 12 footers.


Powerwise, it would handle a 12 foot pusher, but weight/traction wise its not happening. I would like to get the larger Kubota ballast box and fill it to the top with concrete and see how that helps me. My runs are pretty long, about 600 feet, so the 10 footer gets heavy and the tires start to spin 1/2 to 3/4 way down if the snow is heavier.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

we used to have the same problem but since switching to arctic sectional plows the weight of the pusher doesn't affect the machine when it is on the pavement and you get full torque and much less traction loss. fwiw


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Arctic makes some nice stuff, I'm still considering dumping one of my protechs and getting a 12'


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

merrimacmill;938135 said:


> Ya, and they don't even realize it! I give them all cell phones, bonuses, beyond fair pay, new equipment, and they still complain. Might as well just call in the union right now. ussmileyflag


With perks like that, I'll move out that and be an operator for you especially with all that fancy equipment you have!! You have summer work for me too?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

wannabeplowing;965237 said:


> With perks like that, I'll move out that and be an operator for you especially with all that fancy equipment you have!! You have summer work for me too?


I decided today that I am going to hire someone to drive that new tractor for me for the rest of the season instead of doing it myself. I plan on staying in the office and dispatching the trucks, making sure nothing is forgot at each property (not shoveling an exit, forgetting a sidewalk, etc) making sure a property isn't forgot or left by the wayside for salting or other service. This stuff happens and I find so many inefficiencies that go on during a storm that I could easily fix by doing this. I figured this all out today when my back went out to the point that I could not walk at a point. Luckily I had an extra guy working who took over on the tractor, I went home and ran the whole thing from our PTT phones and verizon field force manager. Right when I did this everything started running smoother, stuff was getting much more on time, it was all just working out better. I had everyone on screen GPS, if a guy got re routed to a property he hadn't been to before I was able to send turn by turn directions right to his phone. I was able to keep very accurate and correct records of arrivals, departures, and services completed, and was able to have it all backed up by GPS. I also figure this way, if someone is out I could be the fill in. Because today also made me realize, what do I do if someone is out? If my buddy wasn't back around from Boston to help out, I would have been screwed...

Just my next thought.. Does anyone do this already? How has it worked out for you?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

how do you like that feild force? what all do you use it for? 

i have read a few reviews of it but didnt really understand all of its capabilities.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

merrimacmill;965733 said:


> I decided today that I am going to hire someone to drive that new tractor for me for the rest of the season instead of doing it myself. I plan on staying in the office and dispatching the trucks, making sure nothing is forgot at each property (not shoveling an exit, forgetting a sidewalk, etc) making sure a property isn't forgot or left by the wayside for salting or other service. This stuff happens and I find so many inefficiencies that go on during a storm that I could easily fix by doing this. I figured this all out today when my back went out to the point that I could not walk at a point. Luckily I had an extra guy working who took over on the tractor, I went home and ran the whole thing from our PTT phones and verizon field force manager. Right when I did this everything started running smoother, stuff was getting much more on time, it was all just working out better. I had everyone on screen GPS, if a guy got re routed to a property he hadn't been to before I was able to send turn by turn directions right to his phone. I was able to keep very accurate and correct records of arrivals, departures, and services completed, and was able to have it all backed up by GPS. I also figure this way, if someone is out I could be the fill in. Because today also made me realize, what do I do if someone is out? If my buddy wasn't back around from Boston to help out, I would have been screwed...
> 
> Just my next thought.. Does anyone do this already? How has it worked out for you?


Sounds like a good idea, the guy I work for doesn't usually go out much and hangs around the office to field calls and all that good stuff. Sounds like you have a good plan, I think if you have competent operators and if being in the office is making things more efficient it seems like something you should try for awhile. I will be that new guy to run that tractor for ya Although I don't graduate college till may so I guess it wont work right now...Damn!! But I really am going to need a job after that and relocation is something I am fairly open for


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

wannabeplowing;965797 said:


> Sounds like a good idea, the guy I work for doesn't usually go out much and hangs around the office to field calls and all that good stuff. Sounds like you have a good plan, I think if you have competent operators and if being in the office is making things more efficient it seems like something you should try for awhile. I will be that new guy to run that tractor for ya Although I don't graduate college till may so I guess it wont work right now...Damn!! But I really am going to need a job after that and relocation is something I am fairly open for


Now I just need to find someone who I can trust driving the most expensive piece of equipment I've ever bought :crying: I know it wouldn't be a huge thing to a lot of guys with the 100K loaders (I don't know how you can hand the keys over..) but I've only been doing this 3 seasons commercially now. The initial price was good though.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah ol collin was pretty banged up i just wish i had my camera on me i almost mistook the 20 year old for a 90 year old the way he was hunched over i was waiting for him to hit me with a cane or something i think ur doing the right thing leave the real work to the real men haha just kidding. by the way i forgot to tell u that gmc dump pushes nice i think u may have just about got me to switch to the dark side


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Collin- so the M7040 is just gona sit all summer? No plans to get into brush clearing or anything? Thats surprising seeing as everything always seems to be put to work for you lol.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Collin, is that an 8' pusher on your 3240? 
Other than the bucket mount that you don't care for... dose that size (width and height) work good for your 3240?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Matt400;966764 said:


> Collin, is that an 8' pusher on your 3240?
> Other than the bucket mount that you don't care for... dose that size (width and height) work good for your 3240?


Yes, it works well even with the bucket mount. I cannot wait to try it with a SS quick attach though.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

merrimacmill;965733 said:


> I decided today that I am going to hire someone to drive that new tractor for me for the rest of the season instead of doing it myself. I plan on staying in the office and dispatching the trucks, making sure nothing is forgot at each property (not shoveling an exit, forgetting a sidewalk, etc) making sure a property isn't forgot or left by the wayside for salting or other service. This stuff happens and I find so many inefficiencies that go on during a storm that I could easily fix by doing this. I figured this all out today when my back went out to the point that I could not walk at a point. Luckily I had an extra guy working who took over on the tractor, I went home and ran the whole thing from our PTT phones and verizon field force manager. Right when I did this everything started running smoother, stuff was getting much more on time, it was all just working out better. I had everyone on screen GPS, if a guy got re routed to a property he hadn't been to before I was able to send turn by turn directions right to his phone. I was able to keep very accurate and correct records of arrivals, departures, and services completed, and was able to have it all backed up by GPS. I also figure this way, if someone is out I could be the fill in. Because today also made me realize, what do I do if someone is out? If my buddy wasn't back around from Boston to help out, I would have been screwed...
> 
> Just my next thought.. Does anyone do this already? How has it worked out for you?


Wow, sounds like quite the system. Very cool though. I can understand the thing about hiring someone to run your equipment. I would have a hard time letting anyone running my $6K Everride.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;965977 said:


> yeah ol collin was pretty banged up i just wish i had my camera on me i almost mistook the 20 year old for a 90 year old the way he was hunched over i was waiting for him to hit me with a cane or something i think ur doing the right thing leave the real work to the real men haha just kidding. by the way i forgot to tell u that gmc dump pushes nice i think u may have just about got me to switch to the dark side


Ya, my back is just beyond messed up. When I sit in that machine for more than an hour I start feeling it really bad. I operated for 6 hours last night and I can still feel it even though I've been sitting around with the heating pad since 7 this morning.

Anyone else have bad back trouble when operating a machine? How have you found the best way to adjust the seat to be? Close to the wheel, straight back, far from the wheel, slightly reclined back? I know it depends on what it is that is wrong with my back, just wondering what everyone else does. I am seriously considering bringing that tractor to one of these custom car places and having a heated seat installed. I believe they can take the seat apart and install the elements for it... Either way, I must do something.


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Why you backing up so far ?

http://www.youtube.com/user/ctc1111#p/u/0/OBIqhpDJZ6g

What punk ...... really .

http://www.youtube.com/user/ctc1111#p/u/2/xlcB_1M_PEA


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

EFI;968117 said:


> Why you backing up so far ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ctc1111#p/u/0/OBIqhpDJZ6g]


Because thats how I get to the start of my next push... What have you never plowed snow before?

Sorry, I just do not understand your logic here..


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

haha funny


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Saw your video first and then this post. Do you have any pictures of the interior that you could post. Looks like an awesome setup. Good luck with it.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Collin sent you a PM please respond! Thanks


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

New video looks nice Collin. Kubota sounds sweet! Keep up the good work(plowing and videos) stay safe too hope your back gets better:waving:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey the cameraman in that vid driving a bad ass looking ford with what looks like a fisher blade he must be alright i gotta mieet him one of these days lol


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

let me guess :laughing: you took the videos?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

well the tractor one i had to go over there and bring a lil class to collins operations all those boss plows and gm products were making him look bad lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

some pics i found on my camera from the last few storms


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

a few shots from collins skid steer when it was at lowes


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

merrimacmill;965733 said:


> I decided today that I am going to hire someone to drive that new tractor for me for the rest of the season instead of doing it myself. I plan on staying in the office and dispatching the trucks, making sure nothing is forgot at each property (not shoveling an exit, forgetting a sidewalk, etc) making sure a property isn't forgot or left by the wayside for salting or other service. This stuff happens and I find so many inefficiencies that go on during a storm that I could easily fix by doing this. I figured this all out today when my back went out to the point that I could not walk at a point. Luckily I had an extra guy working who took over on the tractor, I went home and ran the whole thing from our PTT phones and verizon field force manager. Right when I did this everything started running smoother, stuff was getting much more on time, it was all just working out better. I had everyone on screen GPS, if a guy got re routed to a property he hadn't been to before I was able to send turn by turn directions right to his phone. I was able to keep very accurate and correct records of arrivals, departures, and services completed, and was able to have it all backed up by GPS. I also figure this way, if someone is out I could be the fill in. Because today also made me realize, what do I do if someone is out? If my buddy wasn't back around from Boston to help out, I would have been screwed...
> 
> Just my next thought.. Does anyone do this already? How has it worked out for you?


you gotta your back warm. i had a bad accident at 19 a girl rear ended my truck when i was stopped and she was going 40 mph and messed my back up. i worked in a warehouse in a 30-35 degree environment orderfilling cases at the time and it killed if i didnt keep it warm my back would tense up so bad because the muscles contract when they get cold i could barely move. back brace works good keeping pressure on it and some extra warmth, add a heat pack and itll be even better for it. i see in your pics that you got a t shirt on in the cab running the tractor, throw a sweatshirt or coat on even if yea feel warm in there. maybe even try throwing a small pillow behind your back while you drive and plow to arch it a little more as well, that always helps me.


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

merrimacmill;968129 said:


> Because thats how I get to the start of my next push... What have you never plowed snow before?
> 
> Sorry, I just do not understand your logic here..


More than you .

What part , the part where you and your punk buddies run around and kick residential streetlights hard enough to blow the bulbs out ? I see you deleted your 15 seconds of fame .

http://www.youtube.com/user/ctc1111#p/u/2/xlcB_1M_PEA


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EFI;968831 said:


> More than you .
> 
> What part , the part where you and your punk buddies run around and kick residential streetlights hard enough to blow the bulbs out ? I see you deleted your 15 seconds of fame .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ctc1111#p/u/2/xlcB_1M_PEA


Not sure what this has to do with plowing snow. We were all young and made some bad decisions when we were drinking. No sense ruining a good thread. BTW he was doing the right thing backing up.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;968878 said:


> Not sure what this has to do with plowing snow. We were all young and made some bad decisions when we were drinking.


....And then they made the pill for women, thank God! LOL :laughing:


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

merrimacmill;968037 said:


> Anyone else have bad back trouble when operating a machine?


I am not a plow contractor but did have a back injury. While it may not be the same as yours I still wanted to chime in only because I lived with mine for 11 years before finding out what really was wrong. I was told I pulled a muscle and also had some joint issues. The real trouble was I rotated my hip just a small amount which caused back pain.

Best advise I can give is to have a chiropractor check your leg length to make sure they are identical and to never set on your wallet..very bad habit that rotates your hip. For me on long drives I find having a close adjustment is better to keep from reaching for the steering wheel and to have good lumbar support in the seat.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

how do you like the gas engine in the dump truck?? do you wish you had gone diesel ??


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

EFI;968831 said:


> More than you .
> 
> What part , the part where you and your punk buddies run around and kick residential streetlights hard enough to blow the bulbs out ? I see you deleted your 15 seconds of fame .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ctc1111#p/u/2/xlcB_1M_PEA


You may have been plowing longer than me, I don't know you. Myself being so young, many people have. But what do you do with that experience? You come on a thread about a "new tractor" I bought and heckle me about how I am backing up after going into a snow pile...

I like constructive criticism, but I can hardly consider this that. And then you begin to attack other videos on my account that you have NO idea the story behind, that was my favorite part.

But enough about that, I don't want to turn this into another deleted thread or anything, we'll try to keep it positive here.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

newhere;969002 said:


> how do you like the gas engine in the dump truck?? do you wish you had gone diesel ??


I do and I don't. I wish I went with the diesel when I am towing a machine around on the trailer. But I am glad I went with the gas when I had to write the check out each month. 

So I guess its a draw. I paid something around 26K for that truck (without the plow) brand new with 17 miles on it. The price was right and I bought it as I was starting out in the landscaping, so a 42K dump truck wasn't an option at the time.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

newhere;969002 said:


> how do you like the gas engine in the dump truck?? do you wish you had gone diesel ??


I gotta admit i was skeptical at first when he told me it a gas motor but when i was plowing all the wet snow we got the last couple days it did very good didnt lug at all i was very impressed it still aint a diesel but atleast it aint underpowered


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;969072 said:


> I gotta admit i was skeptical at first when he told me it a gas motor but when i was plowing that concrete slop we go the other day in the dump truck i was actually very impressed with the power


It handles plowing pretty well, handle whatever is in the bed very well as well. Its not a diesel, but I have no real room to complain about it.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

merrimacmill;969073 said:


> It handles plowing pretty well, handle whatever is in the bed very well as well. Its not a diesel, but I have no real room to complain about it.


It's a beautiful truck even being a gasser, the guy I work for runs nothing but 6.0's and we have yet to have problems pushing with them and we are known to get some snow here in Fargo You guys been getting snow recently? We are predicted to get 8-12 this weekend with freezing rain starting tomorrow, I have a feeling it could be a long weekend but I just look at the $$$$$


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

*AG tires vs Industrial*

Collin, probably not a fair comparison being the machines are so different but...do you have an opinion of the AG tires on your 3240 vs the Industrial tires on your Skid traction wise on snow covered pavement?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

The new 6.0 & 6 speed combo from GM is awsome.....We run 2 NBS trucks with that drivetrain and they never have issues with power, and get decent MPG.
BTW, you have some nice equip Collin!!. Keep the vids/pics of it coming!!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Matt400;969412 said:


> Collin, probably not a fair comparison being the machines are so different but...do you have an opinion of the AG tires on your 3240 vs the Industrial tires on your Skid traction wise on snow covered pavement?


I have a comparison of the Industrial R-4's on my L3240 Vs. the Ag R-1's on my M7040. The Ags are just awesome in the snow. I see the L3240 spinning all the time pretty easily, also if it is heavy wet snow I find the snow packs between lugs pretty quickly.

However, the ag tires grip so well that the tractor would rather stall out before it starts spinning if its in 4WD. I have a feeling the ag tires will wear a lot faster than the R-4's though.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Doesn't sound like you would ever need to chain your 7040. Around here contractors using tractors for snow removal will chain the fronts for sure and sometimes the rears too but I notice they run R-4's


----------

